# buckeye lake



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

just woundering if anyone is getting any gills and crappie. ? might head down to lake just to fish and enjoy the lake. If anything get some pizza cottage great food. thanks for help if any and if not have a good day fishing and enjoy the lake


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Should be a tad bit early for the fall crappie bite,but the gills should co-operate.If fishing from the boat it should be better odds,if not there is always good food & beverage at the pizza cottage


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Shot shallow docks and toons tonight. The bluegills (big ones) were cooperating but only one keeper crappie a lil over 11 inches. Don't use shad color, too many of em, try something that will stick out and get there attention. 
Good luck,
Kyle
HPT
CP

BTW
Dad got that one not me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ethanf163 (Feb 11, 2011)

puterdude said:


> Should be a tad bit early for the fall crappie bite,but the gills should co-operate.If fishing from the boat it should be better odds,if not there is always good food & beverage at the pizza cottage


I've caught so many crappie the past 3 weeks at that lake that it's getting boring.. Every cast I caught a crappie.. Have a freezer full now. Just got to know what to use.. I think I found the perfect bait.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow man,I'm 58 years old,lived around that lake all my life.Have fished her thousands of times,I'm yet to catch a fish every cast.You're way too good for me


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks alot hope weather holds out we should be down even if we dont get one every cast is a great lake.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

KWaller said:


> Shot shallow docks and toons tonight. The bluegills (big ones) were cooperating but only one keeper crappie a lil over 11 inches. Don't use shad color, too many of em, try something that will stick out and get there attention.
> Good luck,
> Kyle
> HPT
> ...


Hi Kyle. This is my very first post here.

Could you tell me what you mean when you say you "Shot shallow docks and toons tonight." Thanks.

Also, if it isn't too much trouble, what did you catch the bluegills and crappies on? Colored jigs, like little tubes and such? Did you use a bobber? :F Thanks.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

ethanf163 said:


> I've caught so many crappie the past 3 weeks at that lake that it's getting boring.. Every cast I caught a crappie.. Have a freezer full now. Just got to know what to use.. I think I found the perfect bait.


Hey, Ethan. That sounds pretty dang good. 

Seeing as how this is my second ever post on this here forum maybe you would feel sorry for me, me being such a dang dummy and all, and tell me what your perfect crappie bait is. Maybe not.


----------



## ethanf163 (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay maybe not EVERY cast.. But pretty dang close.. Screw grubs are the best bait i've ever used by far and I have only known about them for about 2 months now.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

puterdude said:


> Wow man,I'm 58 years old,lived around that lake all my life.Have fished her thousands of times,I'm yet to catch a fish every cast.You're way too good for me


 Dick dont be so modest ......I belive we caught one every cast when we were trollin for them wippers :]:T


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

hey the dock shooting . i just got that new line nanofil by berkley little out there price but really goes far and cant see in water and the fish cant either. like braid line but not. is real good if just starting shooting goes real far. Good luck and dont catch them all save alittle for us down on st marys. lake is not too bad but i have been really sick and have not been able to get out. My illness has nothing to do with lake. lake looks and fishes good just love buckeye lake.


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

hey was good day got alot of small ones. and alot of gills. only fished 3 hrs . didnt keep any water temp was high 81 . is a great lake and alot of bait fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Any Baitfish hanging around the ramps or parks???
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

ethanf163 said:


> Okay maybe not EVERY cast.. But pretty dang close.. Screw grubs are the best bait i've ever used by far and I have only known about them for about 2 months now.


I've never heard of a screw grub... what are they?

do they have a different name that i may know them by?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> Hi Kyle. This is my very first post here.
> 
> Could you tell me what you mean when you say you "Shot shallow docks and toons tonight." Thanks.
> 
> Also, if it isn't too much trouble, what did you catch the bluegills and crappies on? Colored jigs, like little tubes and such? Did you use a bobber? :F Thanks.




Shooting docks and pontoons. Also known as sling shoting. You take a small jig only and light line with a bendy crappie pole, any size but Ultra light action is best. Now you have ur jig reeled to the first eye above the reel and take it and pull it down to the reel so there is a full bend in the pole. Have a finger on the line, aim right infront of your target and let go and the jig flys to it and skips on the water back in this case under pontoons and docks in shallow water. Just type in dock shooting on youtube. I use a green wassopah jig by crappie pro.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

yes alot of bait fish every were we went. alot of fish getting them off the top of the water. and shooting did work and fish were in the shade. but just went to get away and eat pizza cottage. may hit lake in couple weeks usually fish pad area when duck hunting starts do well there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks fishforlife. lasy yr at this time i was able to pick off eyes and lm bass with lipless cranks at different boatramps, when the shad where stacked in there!
BOBBY


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Ripley-- Stop by Bobs Outdoor Supply in Newark{on Union St.} and check out his supply of screw grubs. You won't be sorry. I agree with ethanf163, they are great. Earlier pics of blugill, on this site, this spring were on screw grubs. Friend was useing wax worms, and I was killing him. Both in size and numbers. Also great for crappie. This spring was the first time I had heard about them. I've been back several times to pick up different colors. Rumor has it, the bait store on Rt. 146 near Dillon Dam has them also. Good luck, I think you'll like them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bluegrasser, Nice to see you posting. Hope to run into ya at buckeye this fall!
Bobby


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

oopss forgot to mention. I was useing another brand bait that looks simaler to the screw grubs, and they did produce very well on the panfish at buckeye for me this spring.... 
I thinks there supposed to mimmic fry baitfish???
Bobby


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> oopss forgot to mention. I was useing another brand bait that looks simaler to the screw grubs, and they did produce very well on the panfish at buckeye for me this spring....
> I thinks there supposed to mimmic fry baitfish???
> Bobby



Southern pro crappie stinger?
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kwaller, Idk of the top of my head. Ill look in my crappie box tomarrow and see if i still have the package. I got them at the bait store on 79 near the north shore ramp. Chart/white combo whas great! And if the fish were finicy at all i just started tipping it with a wax worm. 
Bobby


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

May be the "Ratso". Very close to the screw grub, and available in more places.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeas Rasto would be it! Thanks bluegrasser. Its become my favorite panfish bait. I have only seen the size 6,anyone know if there is a bigger version available?
Kwaller, ill have to check out the crappie stingers, I dont targer crappie often, but when i hit a couple while saugeye fishing i like to be able to take advantage of the opurtunity.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://fishformula.com/_wsn/page3.html

The Screw Grub. Looks cool


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

Bobby, you may want to check with Judy at The Old Dutchman, at Hoover. She had quite a selection of the Ratsos, but I'm not sure if they come in different sizes. She had lots of colors in 12 packs, and in bulk packs of 50, I think.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good deal, thanks!


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

hey since theres a guy catchin a fish every cast i guess there aint no fish left to catch...guess i should outta find another place ta fish lol


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

all i can say is I get NOTHING at suckeye ( thats what me and my friends call it.)


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

BassBoss said:


> all i can say is I get NOTHING at suckeye ( thats what me and my friends call it.)


That's because there really isn't anything in there.I'd go to Alum creek,Hoover or Deer Creek.Much better luck at one of these


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

puterdude said:


> That's because there really isn't anything in there.I'd go to Alum creek,Hoover or Deer Creek.Much better luck at one of these


yep I agree with you Dick deer creek would be there best bet I would say.All you gonna get at Buckeye is a sun tan.lol


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1282890]yep I agree with you Dick deer creek would be there best bet I would say.All you gonna get at Buckeye is a sun tan.lol[/quote]

And mosquito bites... 
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know why anyone ever waste their time at that "mud hole" called buckeye, when they are far better places, like hoover,alum, and deer creek, that actually have some fish in them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Heck i think could catch more fish in the standing water in my backyard then buckeye


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

i think i am going to try alum or deer creek. i do catch fish a buckeye always gills and crappie but if there is more fish in the other then buckeye then i ll try them. I like buckeye do to i fish it with bobber and twister like indain and loramie and grand lake. all shallow. i like delaware just trolling is alittle slow most because i dont do much. have not been to alum for long time. thanks for all info good to see the rain and cooler weather.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

flat tire on a hotdog rig


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

fishforlife said:


> i think i am going to try alum or deer creek. i do catch fish a buckeye always gills and crappie but if there is more fish in the other then buckeye then i ll try them. I like buckeye do to i fish it with bobber and twister like indain and loramie and grand lake. all shallow. i like delaware just trolling is alittle slow most because i dont do much. have not been to alum for long time. thanks for all info good to see the rain and cooler weather.


i pre fished last saturday for a eye tourny for 8 hours 1 small eye 2 bg 2 catfish . didnt go back for tourny . tourny was won with 1 16 " eye . that lake is dead to


----------

